# Running Mac OS9.2.2 Suddenly start to get and error message



## lyudin (Aug 22, 2009)

Running Mac OS9.2.2   Suddenly start to get and error message "There is not enough RAM" when trying to save an attachment in Microsoft Outlook. Same thing with Adobe Photoshop - when trying to save an EPS file.
During several freezes, suddenly my mac stop recognize any extensions. When used Microsoft Outlook and tried download an attachment got an error message type 3. So I create a new set in extensions manager and get ride of Type 3 error, but get a new error message "Not enough memory" when try to save an attachment, or "Not enough RAM" - when try to save an EPS file in Adobe Photoshop.
I have no one to ask. Tried to figure out myself, but so far no luck...
Please help!


----------



## ex2bot (Aug 23, 2009)

OS 9, that was awhile ago for me.

Let's see. If you find the Microsoft Outlook application file itself, click on it and press Apple-I (Get Info), you can change the allotment of memory for the app. Have you tried to increase the memory it's allowed to use?

As for the extensions problem, that can be somewhat difficult to fix. Do you have a lot of extensions? Have you tried disabling all but the ones needed by OS 9?

Good luck and let us know if you have further questions.

Bot


----------



## lyudin (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello Bot,
Thanks for your reply. Yeas, I tried already to increase the memory in Info section of the Outlook file - won't work.
According extensions - when I created a new set of them (I disable some of them) - I've got ride of the error type 3, but start getting a new error "Not enough memory". It's strange situation for me. Couldn't figure out myself...
Again thanks a lot for help.


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 23, 2009)

Are you actually running out of memory?
Are you booted to OS 9? OR, are you running OS 9 in Classic (while you are actually booted to OS X)? 
How much RAM memory is installed in your Mac?

If you go to About this Mac (top of the Apple menu), do you have plenty of available memory?

You said that increasing the alloted memory didn't work. Do you mean that you couldn't change the settings? or, it didn't help at all?
Did you try restarting your Mac after changing that memory allotment? Did


----------



## lyudin (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello DeltaMac,
I run actual Mac OS Z1-9.2.2
Built-In Memory 384 MB
I am not run out of memory, It
is plenty of free memory. 
Changing a memory settings in Get Info of the actual file - doesn't make any difference.
Any other suggestions?
Thanks a lot


----------

